# Heating a Humidor



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

I just recently bought a cabinet type humidor. My house hold A/C does a decent job of keeping the temp down, but I want to place the humi in a room that might run as low as the 50's in winter. 

Is there an inexpensive solution to keep the cabinet in the 60's someone could share?

Thanks in advance,
Ray:noidea:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

_Send it to me in the winter!_ 
Its in the upper 90s low 100s now so we have mild winters. Hahaaa, sorry had to let that one out.

Maybe wire up a small low wattage lightbulb inside it towards the bottom (since heat rises). Possibly on a timer that comes on during your coldest times if the light bill becomes a problem.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I have my stock at 60 F all year round

I have heard some of the "experts" in the area of cigar storage suggest 55 F and 55 % RH for long term storage.

As such I see no problem with your cigars being that cold they smoke fine and beetles should be no issue/

Only concern I would have is rapid a big swings in temp


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Personally I have my stock at 60 F all year round
> 
> I have heard some of the "experts" in the area of cigar storage suggest 55 F and 55 % RH for long term storage.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Absolutely nothing wrong with those temps.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Great! Thank you for the replies! Sounds like I'm better off doing nothing, at least for the time being.

Ray


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Ray said:


> Great! Thank you for the replies! Sounds like I'm better off doing nothing, at least for the time being.
> 
> Ray


Nothing is ofen the best option


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. If you try to add heat to your cabinet, it may screw up your humidity. Your babies should be fine.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## Bob Staebell (May 27, 2006)

Ray,
Not certain what you are using for humidification. Beads or active system?? The other variable is how warm that same room will get during the day vs the 55 at night. If the temp swings are quite wide ie 70 degrees during the day, the active system will pump out moisture to maintain 65% at that temp. As the temperature drops the humidor will trap that same amount of water, which at 55 degrees may be 80% RH.

Big swings in temp are nice to avoid if possible because it will cause some wider fluctuations in RH. Beads will probably have less fluctuation in that setting simply because they don't respond as quickly as an active system.

cheers,
Bob Staebell


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Bob,
I did intend to use an active system. It came bundled with an Oasis XL Plus. As for the room temps. The plan was to keep it in the bedroom. I keep that room cool at night (in low 50's) and would heat it up during the day to roughly 68. The humi I bought does have 2 plugs built in. I was hoping to find an inexpensive method to keep the temp relatively stable. I looked at one "system" online and they wanted $400. Way more than I have to spend at this point.


----------



## Bob Staebell (May 27, 2006)

Ray,
You might want to look at the small heating elements they use for fish tanks. Relatively small, some have thermostats & not all that expensive. You shouldn't need a lot of heat output to achieve a more uniform temperature in a small cabinet.

cheers,
Bob Staebell


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

hey Ray

yeah I keep mine in my bedroom as well and during the summer I keep the ac pumping to 60F and during the winter I keep my window open a crack to get it around 55-60F I use 70% beads and never had a mold or beatle issue and just as importantly the cigars dont dry out. So I would agree with K Baz and Madurolover and say your fine at those temps. only one thing I dislike about my set up is that after maybe 4 years of aging at those temps plume is harder to come by. I believe I read somewhere here that those temps slow the aging process but if that's not an issue then all is good.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe you right - the idea of lowering the temp is in attempt to slow the aging (same is in wine I guess). Hopefully preventing the cigars from going past there prime or being muted.

I do not know if this will/will not effect plume as I hear its a crystalization of the oils from the cigars which I am unsure if it would be effected by the temp.

Either way...


----------

